# Snowblower = What To Charge?



## steven91 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi My names Steve im 17 years old and I own 2 snowblowers. I have a buddy who helps me out everyday and im wondering what to charge people. 

I offer to snowblow the driveway also the stairs and sidewalk. I also offer salting for 10$ more.Im going to handout door hangers Nov 1st just walking distance around my house about 300 flyers. My goal is to get 20 houses most are 1 or 2 door garage driveways. I plan on charging 50$ a week ($60 with salting) that includes 2 visits a week any more I charge $25 and $30 with salting. Please let me know what you think any help is greatly appreciated Thanks, Mike


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

are u still in school?


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

Do you still plan on charging them $50 if you do not go at all in a week? My customers would never agree to anything like that most of them are very 'frugal'. Your plan is good I think you're pricing may be high though I don't know your area. But $50 @ 12 weeks of winter is $600. In my area you'd do good if you were $225-$250 for the season or offer a per push service charging $25-$30 per rather than a weekly contract. Just my $.02. Good luck and keep your rates in line with everyone else you don't want to lose out for being too high or drive prices down by being too low.


----------



## steven91 (Oct 21, 2008)

No i am not still in school this is my first year doing it with a a snowblower and handing out flyers Im thinking about charging 25$ or $30 for salting because i also work at night removing snow from schools and large malls (commercial) with my other job.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Where are you from Mike? $50 a week or $200 a month to do driveways is a little high. JMO.


----------



## steven91 (Oct 21, 2008)

Im from the GTA im thinking of charging everytime i plow there driveway so 

$25-driveway/steps/sidewalk
$30- " / " / " +salting


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

With the contract running from Nov. 1 to April 15 you will be $1200 even Dec. 1 to Mar. 30 you will be $850, I'm not sure how many would go for that.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i usually pay the neighborhood kids 15 bucks to do mine.


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

steven91;614011 said:


> Im from the GTA im thinking of charging everytime i plow there driveway so
> 
> $25-driveway/steps/sidewalk
> $30- " / " / " +salting


Sounds better you should have no issue getting that in the GTA.


----------

